# Questions about pregnancy....



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,
I am just about ready to start ttc baby #3. I did not have good pregnancies with either of my first two babies. I am researching ways to avoid some of the problems I had.

With baby #1, preterm labor contractions started at 22 weeks, with #2 they started at 25 weeks. I had terbutaline and bedrest for about 4 months with both kids. I did not deliver early. In fact, when I was finally let off of bedrest and meds, I had lots and lots of contractions that didn't do anything for two weeks. It was very annoying. Is there some way to avoid preterm labor?

Secondly, I was gbs positive and put on antibiotics, and iv while laboring. I definitely want to avoid that this time. I don't want to have to be hooked up to an iv the whole time. Also, the antibiotics made me have thrush/nursing issues for months afterwards. I HAVE to avoid this this time.

I am a bit nervous about getting pregnant again. I have endo and last year my appendix ruptured - so you should see the outside of my stomache. Lots of scars. I am definitely concerned about all the scar tissue inside. BUT - my ob has given me the go ahead to start ttc. In fact, since my endo has progressed so much, I have to try ttc now or it may be too late.

If anyone has any links to point me to, that would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't have many answers, I'm afraid, but I wanted to share some of my experience....

I was gbs positive as well, and they didn't hook me up to IV for the whole labor. I had a heparin lock (I think that's what it's called.... a little J-shaped tube that was inserted into my arm vein and then taped down....they could hook me up whenever they wanted, but most of the time I was able to disconnect and move around freely.) Also, I've heard of several women who tested gbs positive in some pregnancies and not in others....that makes me think that there might be things you could do before your gbs test to lower the count below the threshold of concern (I'm sure you could do a search on-line or ask women on this site for ways of cleansing the vagina of certain bacteria.)

As for pre-term labor, my own experience was that, at 28 weeks, I started having contractions that required hospitalization and meds. I didn't dilate, so they sent me home and I quit work/didn't leave the house, etc. At week 41, I finally went into labor. That makes me wonder if maybe some women have a stage they go through where preterm labor starts, but then a few weeks later move past that stage. Are there other OBGYNs that would give you alternative treatments for the preterm labor? Maybe some bedrest and a limited use of drugs, but not all out for the whole remaining part of pregnancy?

I think it might be helpful to contact a midwife-run birthing center and hear some of their alternative treatments for your past pregnancies. If their treatments options sound preferable, then maybe you'll be able to work with them!

Good luck! And remember, you always have the right to refuse IV meds!


----------

